# HCL ME Leaptop 39 Drivers ?



## trublu (May 19, 2012)

My friend is going to install windows 7 on his HCL Me Leaptop 39. But he is not able to find relevant windows 7 drivers. All download links on the HCL official website are dead  .

Can someone help me out here?


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2012)

for graphics driver, directly download from Intel's website. As for rest, check the manual. it should have what audio chip it has. download that driver package from their website. for bluetooth, wifi, etc let windows update search for driver.


----------



## trublu (May 22, 2012)

My problem is solved. Mods please close this thread.


----------

